# Bereifung Fanes



## Lundehund (21. Dezember 2015)

Was für Bereifung fahrt Ihr so auf Eure Fanes und vor allen dingen welche breiten?


----------



## Piefke (21. Dezember 2015)

VR: Maxxis High Roller 1 2,5
HR: Maxxis Ardent 2,4

alle in 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. Dezember 2015)

Intense DH 2.7-26" vorn 
Intense 909 2.7-26" hinten (arg eng..)

Falls es doch mal wo bergauf gehen muss habe ich noch ne 2.35er MM Trailstar und nen 2.4er Ardent, Faltversion jeweils.

Auf Stiffy 40 (35mm innen).


----------



## tobsinger (27. Januar 2016)

VR: Maxxis Minion DHF Super Tacky 2,4
HR: Maxxis Ardent maxxpro 60A 2,4

alle in 26" breite weiss ich nicht, meine 2,4" was bei maxxis recht schmal ist.
muss aber was neues umsteigen von daher bin ich gespannt was hier so rum kommt.
liebäugele mit magic mary für vorne.


----------



## CarloDiamant (28. Januar 2016)

VR: On One Chunky Monkey trail extreme 2.4
HR: On One Chunky Monkey 2.4
 ...haltbar, pannensicher, rel. leicht und günstig.

auf 26" ZTR Flow EX


----------



## Hightower78 (28. Januar 2016)

26" VR+HR 2,5  = Schwalbe Muddy Mary


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Januar 2016)

Servus

Auf meiner 2015er Fanes habe ich vorne einen Spacialized Purgatory 27,5x3,0 ( 72mm außen ) und hinten einen WTB Trail Blazer 27,5x2,8 ( 64mm außen ) auf den E-Thirteen Felgen ( 25mm innen ).
Die Trail Blazer bin ich vorne und hinten schon auf Tour gefahren , sehr guter Grip solange es trocken ist.
Den gröberen Purgatory muss ich erst ausprobieren.
Aber das kann noch etwas dauern , da ich jetzt über den Winter nur mit meinem Fatty Unterwegs bin


----------



## joernconrad (31. Januar 2016)

Vorne Magic Mary Trail Star 2.35, hinten Nobby Nic Pace Strar 2.35. Das Ganze tubeless auf einem NoTubes Flow EX LRS


----------



## Der_Torsten (1. Februar 2016)

letzten Sommer:
vorne: Maxxis High Roller 2 in 2,3 x 27,5 in der 3c MaxxTerra Mischung
hinen: Maxxis Minion DHR II in 2,3 x 27,5 in der 3c MaxxTerra Mischung

kommenden Sommer: Maxxis Minion DHR 2 vorne und hinten
Der High Roller war mir in einer gewissen Schräglage schmierig, bis die Seitenstollen richtig gegriffen haben.

übern Winter fahr ich den High Roller hinten - geht richtig gut, wobei du den Grip schon sehr mit Rollwiderstand bezahlen musst.


----------



## mogli.ch (2. Februar 2016)

VR: Magic Mary SG Vertstar 26x2.35
HR: Hans Dampf SG Trailstar 26x2.35

Rollwiederstand gerade aus auf Teer eher schlecht als recht. Auf Teer bergauf geht es gerade so! Im Gelände top: mit Vertstar und Trailstar immer schön viel Grip!
Für mich sehr wichtig die Super Gravity Karkasse. Beim meinem Gewicht (>0.1t) fühlten sich leichte Reifen in schnellen Anliegern immer an als hätte ich hinten gerade ein Platten eingefahren. Mit der stabilen Flanke der SG bleibt mein Popometer immer schön im grünen Bereich. Auch bei fiesem Geläde kann ich es mit rel. wenig Luftdruck krachen lassen ohne Durchschläge zu riskieren.
Diesen Sommer fahre ich zusätzlich noch den Procore um mit noch weniger Reifendruck fahren zu können. Letzten Sommer hat es mir bei einer zu hippen Landung den tubeless montierten Reifen von der vorderen Felge gezogen. Da sollte Procore auch helfen!


----------



## 23teecee (20. Dezember 2017)

Schwalbe Dirty Dan Evo VertStar SnakeSkin Super Gravity 27,5"x2,35 als Auslaufmodell einigermaßen günstig zu bekommen und im Matsch im heimischen Wald klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

